# What if you miss at 1200 yards



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A recent survey found that 54.9% of UWN members and 99.9% of Monster Muley forum members shoot at big game over 1000 yards away.

So call me crazy. What do you do if you miss at 1200 yards? Do you go over there and look?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> So call me crazy. What do you do if you miss at 1200 yards?


spray on some scent killer and close the distance to 1150


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> spray on some scent killer and close the distance to 1150


Thanks, that makes sense.

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Walk 450 yards pick up my arrow, walk another 450 yards and pick up my arrow again, then I should be close enough to just aim a little high.....that should do the trick.;-)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Where's the option for hoping that the animal stands still while I reload my muzzleloader?-----SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My arm isn't what it use to be. I can only throw my atlatl 800 yards these days.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Laser rifle gentlemen. I am surprised you guys are not using them yet. The game never stand a chance when you can cut them in half from 1200 yards.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Elevate more and fire for effect. 

Tell your spotter to pay more attention on where you are hitting.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I clicked on "no" just because I am 99.99% sure that I would miss a 1200 yard shot. As for that 54.9% on this forum I would happily put my SUV at 1200 yards. If you miss you pay me $100.00 if you hit it I deal with the damage. Longbow is excluded from this.....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> I clicked on "no" just because I am 99.99% sure that I would miss a 1200 yard shot. As for that 54.9% on this forum I would happily put my SUV at 1200 yards. If you miss you pay me $100.00 if you hit it I deal with the damage. Longbow is excluded from this.....


Dude!!! You are so on! But I get to keep shooting until I miss.....or run out of ammunition.----------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Where's the option for hoping that the animal stands still while I reload my muzzleloader?-----SS


I was thinkin' I had all the options covered, thanks.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Elevate more and fire for effect.
> 
> Tell your spotter to pay more attention on where you are hitting.


I can't get anyone to volunteer to be my spotter. geeze

.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

You drive your four wheeler to the next ridge duh


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> You drive your four wheeler to the next ridge duh


Uh...I don't have a four wheeler. I may just start buying meat at the grocery store.

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> Dude!!! You are so on! But I get to keep shooting until I miss.....or run out of ammunition.----------SS


This^^^


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

1200 yards?????? I would never take the shot.... heck..... I'm not going to walk that far from my truck...... aint that what road huntun's for


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

You just look hard with your 7X binoculars, you'll be able to see okay 'cause it's probably really 312 yards.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Quite a set up you have going with an poll that doesn't allow a yes answer and isn't likely to have the 54.9% respond even if it did. However, I'm sure someone down the road will use this poll as proof that long range hunters don't follow up.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

What a stupid thread.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What Cooky said.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Where is the option for "I'll fly my drone over to check it out."?


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

I am kind of torn between choosing "no" or "no". After all the question is "What if you miss?" <---- knowing you missed why walk/drive/fly over?

On second thought the last time I took a long range shot the animal just stood there and let me shoot again. .. .and again. I think there should be an option called "keep shooting".

This probably says more about me than I should be admitting in this thread. . .. .:-?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't even spell ta,ta, twelvhunered yards


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

If you shoot 1200 yards you just shot past 6 other hunters that were progressively closer to the animal. Just ask one of them to look for you


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Uh...I don't have a four wheeler. I may just start buying meat at the grocery store.
> 
> .


Hey, at least if you buy your meat at the grocery store, no animals were harmed, RIGHT?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Truelife said:


> If you shoot 1200 yards you just shot past 6 other hunters that were progressively closer to the animal. Just ask one of them to look for you


That's only if you can find 6 other hunters that would hike that far off of a road to shoot a animal. -8/-:llama:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I checked "no" for a simple reason: if you miss, why go check??




The issue I see with the distance crowd is: what happens when you hit, but you think you missed? That's when you need to be checking, but because you missed (or thought you missed) then you don't bother to check.



at over 1000 yards, how do you tell that you hit / missed? (OK, I can hear the answers now: Swarovski tells me when I hit or miss!)


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

jshuag said:


> I am kind of torn between choosing "no" or "no". After all the question is "What if you miss?" <---- knowing you missed why walk/drive/fly over?
> 
> On second thought the last time I took a long range shot the animal just stood there and let me shoot again. .. .and again. I think there should be an option called "keep shooting".
> 
> This probably says more about me than I should be admitting in this thread. . .. .:-?


This is a good point I guess at 1200 yards you almost have enough time to take 3 shots before the elk or animal or whatever even hears the shot....


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Uh...I don't have a four wheeler. I may just start buying meat at the grocery store.
> 
> .


Good Lord Goob,do you know what those meat cutters do to the meat?:evil2:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

This thread really is dumb. Long range hunters only shoot at distances they know they can make. Same with you at 300. You always check where the animal was.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wait...

what? ....

why did longbow shoot his wheeler at 1200yds?????


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

oh man! this thread was great!...thanks for the laughs


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> I clicked on "no" just because I am 99.99% sure that I would miss a 1200 yard shot. As for that 54.9% on this forum I would happily put my SUV at 1200 yards. If you miss you pay me $100.00 if you hit it I deal with the damage. Longbow is excluded from this.....


I'll take you up on that. I'll put a 300 grain bullet from my Lapua into your engine block. Let me know when and where.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> I'll take you up on that. I'll put a 300 grain bullet from my Lapua into your engine block. Let me know when and where.


:shock: Ok SpringvilleShooter and HuntinFoolUtah are really scaring me... :behindsofa:

There are confirmed instances where shooters have been able to land 1000 yard shots with a 9mm handgun and the 408 Chey Tac has several confirmed one hit kills out past 3000 yards. My last visit at the shooting range there was a guy with a 40 cal hand gun that was practicing out at the 200 yard targets. I put the spotter on his target and was blown away that the rounds he was shooting were hitting paper.

As far as shooting up my car goes.... I guess I will just have to pick a really windy day to make some money.....ray:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> :shock: Ok SpringvilleShooter and HuntinFoolUtah are really scaring me... :behindsofa:
> 
> There are confirmed instances where shooters have been able to land 1000 yard shots with a 9mm handgun and the 408 Chey Tac has several confirmed one hit kills out past 3000 yards. My last visit at the shooting range there was a guy with a 40 cal hand gun that was practicing out at the 200 yard targets. I put the spotter on his target and was blown away that the rounds he was shooting were hitting paper.
> 
> As far as shooting up my car goes.... I guess I will just have to pick a really windy day to make some money.....ray:


We make wind adjustments.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

You bring the car I'll bring the ammo. 
And your wallet


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

The way I remember it was the uncle/father/grandfather takes the shot and the boy who wasn't hunting walks over there to look while the rest laugh about how they really missed. We also never had a bird dog growing up. Funny how I was always walking the bottom of the canal/ditch.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Goob if you don't have a wheeler to baha down to the general area you lobbed a bullet to, then grab a twelve pack drink it while driving to the closest possible spot then send a small child down with vague directions to look for you.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> We make wind adjustments.


I will keep my fingers crossed for a foggy day....


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Heck, I can't even see 1200yds. let alone tell if it has horns.

If I shoot, I check. Period. But I'm lazy by nature so I wait for a closer shot.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Longgun said:


> wait...
> 
> what? ....
> 
> why did longbow shoot his wheeler at 1200yds?????











Wait, what? I didn't shoot my wheeler. I missed it by three feet. No seriously, I don't know where that came from.

I did shoot a car door three out of four times at 1760 yards but it took me 12 shots to walk the shots in. And! my stepson hit four feet low and hit a kangaroo rat that was hiding in a sagebrush. One mile kill!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Good Lord Goob,do you know what those meat cutters do to the meat?:evil2:


Wild game, yes. One of the reasons I cut my own. :grin:

Hey, looks like option 1 in the poll is slightly ahead of option 2; interesting.

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Everyone is afraid of another Opt 2


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

What size is the animal? I think some people would not follow up on a smaller buck/elk. And I think they are more likely to take a longer shot if it's Boone and crocket. :shock:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

OKEE said:


> What size is the animal? I think some people would not follow up on a smaller buck/elk. And I think they are more likely to take a longer shot if it's Boone and crocket. :shock:


 You mean what size are the antlers!


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I would really like to see your data and your statistics.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Heck, I can't even see 1200yds. let alone tell if it has horns.
> 
> If I shoot, I check. Period....................................


Hip hip hooray. You're the first one to say that you check.

.


----------

